

Volvo: “City Safety feature  does not include 'pedestrian detection'” - mholt
http://fusion.net/story/139703/self-parking-car-accident-no-pedestrian-detection/

======
bobsky
This story is getting out of hands for Volvo and I think it'll make them
reevaluate, that having a surcharge for pedestrian detection is detrimental to
their brand known for Safety.

But for context, headline is a little misleading as this is not a self-driving
situation, rather an individual accelerating to test a collision avoidance
feature i.e. "pedestrian detection and auto-braking" Unfortunately, that
feature costs extra.

And again, don't be stupid and try this out in real-life even if you have such
features enabled. With more 'auto-pilots' and 'AI-self-driving' vehicles
coming in the future, I think we'll see more demo stunts like this, with very
unhappy stories emerging from them.

Random - dutch tank brake test on recruits, works out ok, this time
[https://i.imgur.com/sPJPcIc.gif](https://i.imgur.com/sPJPcIc.gif)

